
SafeCurves: Choosing safe curves for elliptic-curve cryptography - zdw
http://safecurves.cr.yp.to
======
beagle3
Everything djb does is high quality, above anything else available in the
field at the time.

In the qmail days, his attitude drove people away (which is stupid, I think:
Would you rather have to deal with djb's attitude, or deal with compromise?),
but now it seems he goes to greater length to accommodate users.

You don't have to go the whole djb way
[http://thedjbway.b0llix.net/](http://thedjbway.b0llix.net/) \- every small
thing is useful.

Personally, I preferred qmail+ezmlm to everything else when I ran my own
servers (up until 2002), and I still prefer daemontools and redo to everything
else.

------
meritt
If you want to try this out yourself, be sure to check out
[https://github.com/impl/libcurvecpr](https://github.com/impl/libcurvecpr) for
a solid implementation of djb's CurveCP in an easy-to-implement & understand
pluggable library.

~~~
erichocean
Do you happen to know if anyone has integrated that with libuv? Seems like a
match made in heaven...

------
shitlord
I'm no crypto expert, but I would like to learn a little more about ECC. Are
there any books or websites in particular that I should look into? I have a
copy of Applied Cryptography and plan on eventually reading through more of
it.

I only ask because it seems like there have been a lot of advancements in this
field recently (from what I've seen on the internet).

~~~
weeha
This one might be a good start.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3S9eZRHjP8g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3S9eZRHjP8g)

EDIT: Added [http://www.cryptotextbook.com/](http://www.cryptotextbook.com/)
as well.

~~~
castles
Thanks for linking these :)

------
ck2
Oh someone needs to get Qualys (ssllabs) to take a look at that.

------
nullc
The rigidity page calls schemes "fully rigid" when the scheme used to select
their generator point is unspecified.

This is unfortunate.

